# International 785xl



## marvagg (Mar 28, 2007)

I recently acquired this tractor and cannot move the rear adjustable link. It does not appear to be rusted or seized. The crank operates okay but the screw inside the link arm will not turn.
Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Marvagg


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

WELCOME to TF Marvagg........!!

If its the internal turnbuckle style, the threads may be worn away to the point the shaft has broken. I've seen a few that have become razor sharp (threads) from the combination of grease and fine sand-silty soil....ready to break, but not yet broken .


Is it the type you can disassemble and inspect?

Mark


----------



## marvagg (Mar 28, 2007)

*Int. 785 adjustable link arm*

Thanks for your reply Mark. 
It is not the type you can disassemble, there is a little movement for and aft but no more. I have tried to move it with a wrench but with no success. It also baffles me how this is assembled in the first place !.

Marvagg


----------



## poonstang90lx (Mar 8, 2007)

You might try putting some heat to it. once it cools give it a good dousing with penetrating fluid and then work it back and forth to see if it frees up any. I have got a tractor here on the farm that has the same problem when I adjust it I have to get on the darn thing with a wrench and a cheater just to get it to move. I don't grease the things anymore on any of the tractors because it just seems to make them hard to turn when the grease mixes with dust. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------

